# Creative w/humor party invitation



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Thought this would make a funny invitation to a Halloween party.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Love it!! Great artwork too!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome! I like it.


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

Too cute! That would make a GREAT invite.


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it...Ill have to steal it next yr as I have a farm.
Love the upside down shoes!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

drmort said:


> Love it...Ill have to steal it next yr as I have a farm.
> Love the upside down shoes!


Hey there dmort, Thanks for the comment although I would rather you didn't steal it since I sell this artwork as a greeting card/Invitation on my website. It's 5x7 (folded) and comes with envelopes.
see it here: http://killerpumpkins.com/store/greetingcard-c041208.html

I can work out a better deal for you if you need bigger quantities too.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

KillerPumpkins said:


> I sell this artwork as a greeting card/Invitation on my website.


That is great to know. I will have to bookmark your site. I love your artwork!


----------

